# Wrapping Sticks?



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2005)

We had a discussion on FMATalk recently about wrapping sticks that was interesting. I thought I'd repost the first post from that thread here to try to get more opinions:



> My post on Burning Rattan got me thinking...I used to burn my sticks over an open flame (well, actually Mr. Hartman did it for me, I think), mostly because it looked cool, then I'd wrap them barbershop-pole style with electrical tape--a candy cane effect that helped preserve the live of the sticks, but could be annoying when the tape gave out at some point and started to come off and you had to re-wrap it.
> 
> Over the years I've lost the habit of wrapping them with tape (and of burning them). Of course they fray and need to be replaced eventually, but then, so do the wrapped sticks, and with the candy-cane wrapping I didn't see a huge difference in lifespan of the sticks.
> 
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2005)

I just had a pair quickly go from new to fraying because I've been working with someone who uses hard sticks for practice. I will be wrapping them tonight! Very annoying.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 19, 2005)

Personally, I do not wrap my rattans.  The reasons I've heard cited for wrapping are usually...1)  better grip when hands get sweaty  2) it looks "cool".

As to the "hard" sticks or "devil sticks" or Iron-wood sticks...I don't like 'em in training just for that very fact---they destroy rattans too easily.

Frank


----------



## Blindside (Dec 19, 2005)

I wrap, but only the frayed areas.  I wrap it in duct tape or packing tape, so it doesn't impact my grip at all, the grip is just bare rattan.  And a duct taped rattan stick doesn't look "cool" at all, in fact it probably makes me look cheap.   Actually, on the "bounciness" that the original poster makes, I think that it barely counteracts the rather dead feeling of heavily abused rattan.

Lamont


----------



## Henderson (Dec 19, 2005)

In consideration of the "grip" reason for wrapping sticks..... Anyone ever use a batting or golf glove in their training for gripping reasons?  I never have, but have been told it's actually very comfortable and does enhance the grip without diminishing "monitoring" touch.  Thoughts?

Frank


----------



## K Williams (Dec 19, 2005)

I use 100mph duct tape(military grade) or gaffer's tape when they start to split/fray.


----------



## CMS (Dec 20, 2005)

I use hockey stick tape on the frayed areas.  It's cheap, available at any sporting goods storre and it works well.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 22, 2005)

I wrapped mine a few times, but now I just replace them when they fray. I don't like the feel of taped sticks, it absorbs all the energy that rattan gives you.  Click, cick, click..thud.


----------



## ryangruhn (Dec 24, 2005)

Allow me to humbly promote the new sticks that will be coming out in January 2006: www.Durattan.com I believe they will solve a lot of the problems all of you guys are experiencing with rattan.  Sorry I cant post many details at this point.
Gruhn


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 24, 2005)

ryangruhn said:
			
		

> Allow me to humbly promote the new sticks that will be coming out in January 2006: www.Durattan.com I believe they will solve a lot of the problems all of you guys are experiencing with rattan. Sorry I cant post many details at this point.
> Gruhn



Hi Ryan,

Welcome To MartialTalk!!!!

If you would like to post more information about this product, please refer to the following thread:http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27556.

Please also consider sending a pair for review to Bob Hubbard, who is the owner of MartialTalk. He will be happy to provide an independent review.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## ryangruhn (Dec 24, 2005)

Thank you for the warm welcome!

Thank you for the warm welcome!
            We are really looking forward to the release of Durattan, thank you for the link and we will make the proper steps in promoting Durattan on the site.  We are planning on launching in early January 2006 so I will make sure to keep everyone posted on when Durattan products will be available.



Thanks!
Gruhn


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2005)

Be sure to announce it at FMATalk.com too!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2005)

I wrap my sticks after they start fraying with black cloth renfro hockey tape. I find that if I do this just as they start to fray then they last almost forever. With this method I have accumulated probably over a thousand sticks which makes it easy when I teach seminars. That way I always have enough if people do not have their own.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## ryangruhn (Dec 29, 2005)

Mod Note:

- Please refer to this thread for the product announcement: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29408.

- Please refer to this thread for details concerning advertising policy: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27556.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Dalum (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmmm...  my original post got split to a different one, but my stuff that was pertinent to this thread got dropped.    Oh well, anyway...

I wrap my sticks with electrical tape, 2 ;ayers at most.  Usually 1 layer.  That is for the impact area of the sticks.  For the grip/punyo area, I use hockey tape and do the spiral grip technique.  I realized a a while ago that I started becoming dependent on the tape for grip so I started training with both tape and non-tape.  It started to become a crutch for me and could negatively impact any real situation if I was worried about the grip on whatever item I may be holding.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 10, 2006)

Dalum said:
			
		

> Hmmm... my original post got split to a different one, but my stuff that was pertinent to this thread got dropped.  Oh well, anyway


 
Much Apologies,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Dalum (Jan 11, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Much Apologies,
> 
> Palusut
> MT Senior Moderator



No harm, no foul!


----------

